# Amici 2017: ha vinto il ballerino Andreas Muller



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2017)

Dopo tante vittorie di cantanti, ad *Amici* torna a vincere un ballerino: *Andreas Muller*, che ha partecipato al talent anche l'anno scorso, ma lo ha dovuto abbandonare a causa di un infortunio. Andreas ha battuto nella finalissima il cantante Riccardo Marcuzzo primo nella classifica FIMI dei dischi più venduti della settimana con l'Ep "Perdo le parole".

Nel corso della serata, presenti come ospiti il comico Giorgio Panariello e lo scrittore *Roberto Saviano*, che ha raccontato la storia di *Sofia Righetti*, campionessa di sci, che a cinque mesi dalla nascita ha avuto un'operazione al cuore ed una lesione al midollo spinale, che l'ha costretta a stare sulla sedia a rotelle. Dopo il monologo di Saviano, Sofia ha fatto la sua apparizione nello studio.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2017)

up


----------

